# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Alter, aktive Überwachung und das altersbedingtes Progressionsrisiko

## LowRoad

_Age, active surveillance, and age-related risk for progression_

Ein neuer Bericht im Journal of Clinical Oncology deutet darauf hin, dass jüngere Patienten ein etwas geringeres Risiko für ein Biopsie-basiertes Gleason-Upgrade bei aktiver Überwachung (AS) als ältere Patienten hatten. Darüber hinaus hat das Alter des Patienten das Risiko für eine definitive Behandlung nicht beeinträchtigt.

Das Forscherteam (Leapman et al.) beobachteten dabei fast 1.500 Männern, die sich anfangs für die aktive Überwachung (AS) entschieden hatten und die für mindestens 6 Monate ab der Studienregistrierung bei AS blieben.

Hier sind die Kernaussagen der Studie:

Die Nachbeobachtungszeit der 1.433 Studienteilnehmer betrug etwa 49 Monate.
Das durchschnittliche Alter der Patienten bei Diagnose war 63 Jahre, aber,
599 Patienten (42 Prozent) waren ≤60 Jahre alt.834 Patienten (58 Prozent) waren >60 Jahre alt. 

Für die Männer jünger oder 60 Jahre alt betrug die:
3-jährige Biopsie-basierte Gleason Score Upgrade-freie Rate 73%.5-jährige Biopsie-basierte Gleason Score Upgrade-freie Rate 55% 

Für die Männer älter als 60 Jahre betrug die
3-jährige Biopsie-basierte Gleason Score Upgrade freie Rate 64%5-jährige Biopsie-basierte Gleason Score Upgrade freie Rate 48% 

Ein jüngeres Alter  war unabhängig mit einem niedrigeren Risiko von Biopsie-basierten Gleason Score Upgrade verbunden

*Es gab keinen signifikanten Zusammenhang zwischen jüngerem Alter und der Gefahr einer späteren definitiven Behandlung oder dem Risiko eines biochemischen Rezidivs nach verzögerter radikaler Prostatektomie.*

Mit anderen Worten, für Männer in AS, die sich nachfolgend für einen Abbruch entschieden haben, gab es keinen Hinweis, dass die Zeit unter AS mit einem erhöhten Progressionsrisiko der Krankheit zum Zeitpunkt der Behandlung verbunden war.

Dies ist ein wichtiger Befund, weil es uns sagt, dass das, was viele Männer bei AS am meisten fürchten, beispielsweise, wenn bei ihnen doch noch eine definitive Therapie erforderlich sein würde, dass diese Behandlung weniger effektiv sein könnte als wenn man sie frühzeitig hätte durchführen lassen, sich nicht als allgemeines Risiko darstellt.

Es zeigt uns auch, dass es vernünftig ist, relativ junge Patienten, die dafür geeignet erscheinen, eine aktiver Überwachung, so lange wie es sinnvoll erscheint, anzubieten, so dass sie die erheblichen Risiken für Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung (erektile/sexuelle Dysfunktion und Harninkontinenz) vermeiden können, zumindest solange, bis  die Behandlung wirklich notwendig erscheint.

Wir möchten die Leser (einmal wieder) daran erinnern, dass AS keine "Behandlung" für Prostatakrebs ist. Es ist ein Weg, um Prostatakrebs mit geringerem Risiko derart zu überwachen, das Komplikationen und Nebenwirkungen einer invasiven Behandlung vermieden wird. Manche Männer können viele Jahre bei AS bleiben (oder sogar "für immer", bis sie an etwas anderem sterben). Bei anderen Männer ist der Zeitraum, den sie unter AS verbringen kürzer. Aber selbst wenn man nur für ein oder zwei Jahre eine hohe Lebensqualität mit voller erektiler/sexueller Funktionsfähigkeit erhalten und auch die anderen Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung verzögern kann, könnte das schon eine große Sache für einen sehr bedeutenden Prozentsatz der Männer sein - nicht zuletzt viele der jüngeren!

------------------------------------------------------
Mike Scott, Prostat-Cancer-Infolink: *Age, active surveillance, and age-related risk for progression*

----------

